# If clomid doesn't work, what comes next?



## Trina86

Hi girls,

I just heard today that I didn't ovulate on cycle 3 on clomid. I did ovulate on cycle 2, but not on cycle 1 or 3. 
I have an appointment with my FS on Dec. 3rd, and I just wish I could fast forward to that appointment to hear what "the plan" is. I find coping with bad news to be easier if I have a future plan.

Does anyone have any ideas on what will be the next fertility steps for me since clomid isn't consistently working? I would really appreciate any input.

Thanks so much.:hugs:

Trina


----------



## Kwaggy

I was in a similar situation, I did 8 cycles with clomid with no ovulation. At my first FS appt I was perscribed letrozole. I ovulated amd got a BFP my first cycle using it. Good luck to you!


----------



## Trina86

Thanks Kwaggy! I showed my husband your response too and it made us both feel better. And congratulations on your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Kwaggy

Thank you :) When I first started taking clomid, we had already been trying for over 2 years...I expected it to be a "miracle" drug and I was devastated when I didnt even ovulate. When I went to the FS I was so worried about what treatment would be next, and I thought for sure I would need expensive injectables or even IVF. I had never heard of letrozole, but it ended up being covered by my health insurance and cheaper than clomid. Its a pill used for breast cancer treatment, so I didnt expect it to work, and I didnt want to get my hopes up again...I was so surprised it only took 1 cycle. Had I known thats all it would take I would have gone to the FS alot sooner! :)


----------



## Trina86

Well I hope I have a similar story to yours Kwaggy!:)

Bumping this thread...could use some words of encouragement:)


----------



## AJbabybump

I had a few rounds of clomid, I didn't ovulate. Last week I had ovarian drilling, if this doesn't work, it will be an iui or ivf route!


----------



## J_Lynn

Clomid did not work for me - so after 4 cycles, my doctor switched me to Femara ... First cycle of Femara I got my BPF. So there is definitely options after clomid :)


----------



## Dannixo

Trina86 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I just heard today that I didn't ovulate on cycle 3 on clomid. I did ovulate on cycle 2, but not on cycle 1 or 3.
> I have an appointment with my FS on Dec. 3rd, and I just wish I could fast forward to that appointment to hear what "the plan" is. I find coping with bad news to be easier if I have a future plan.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what will be the next fertility steps for me since clomid isn't consistently working? I would really appreciate any input.
> 
> Thanks so much.:hugs:
> 
> Trina

I did 8 cycles of clomid and I ovulated on all 8 and had 5-6 eggs and never for pregnant. We tried 2 iui's with them that also didn't work. Every fs is different but mine switched me to femara. I did two cycles of that which didn't work and then he decided it was time for injections. I did my first menopur injections plus femara cycle last month which didn't work.. I started my second injection cycle today.


----------



## Trina86

Thanks for all of your responses ladies! I'll find out our next steps from my doctor on Tuesday, I'm excited but also nervous!


----------



## beaglemom

Trina, I see on your signature you will be getting a higher dose of clomid. I hope it works for you. I have a different situation where I was given clomid to boost my eggs. As far as I know, I do ovulate on my own. In the past 3 cycles we have learned my husband has a low count. My doctor has given me 3 cycles & then wants to see me. She will probably recommend IUI or IVF. I want more tests for me & also may ask about Femera. I have heard great things.

Good luck in your journey...I hope 2014 works out for both of us :)


----------



## Trina86

beaglemom said:


> Trina, I see on your signature you will be getting a higher dose of clomid. I hope it works for you. I have a different situation where I was given clomid to boost my eggs. As far as I know, I do ovulate on my own. In the past 3 cycles we have learned my husband has a low count. My doctor has given me 3 cycles & then wants to see me. She will probably recommend IUI or IVF. I want more tests for me & also may ask about Femera. I have heard great things.
> 
> Good luck in your journey...I hope 2014 works out for both of us :)

Hi beaglemom,
Best of luck to you on your upcoming cycle. There are so many BFPs from clomid that I am trying to be hopeful and optimistic that it can work for me too, I just may need a higher dose. Yes I hope 2014 works out for both of us too!! :)

So I had my FS appt yesterday and he said he recommends a 2 month break off clomid (taking a TTC break will seriously be torture for me, I'll have to pick up a hobby or something lol) and then I can start on 150mg of clomid in February. If I still don't ovulate he said he would up the dose all the way to 250mg if necessary! After 2 more ovulation cycles if still not pregnant we will do IUI, and if I do not ovulate with a higher dose of clomid we will do injectables. 
I also had a lot of blood taken to check ALL of my hormone levels, and I am amazed that everything came back "normal". Except my triglycerides were low, but I don't think thats a bad thing? I've been having short 18-20 day anovulatory cycles since coming off the pill last year, and have no explanation for it. Who knows, maybe I'll even have a natural cycle miracle before next medicated cycle. 
:dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## J_Lynn

Have they done any other testing? Have they checked your SO counts, and checked to see if your tubes are blocked? Or is clomid the first thing your Dr went to?


----------



## Trina86

My HSG was good my tubes are open, my ultrasound was normal, my husbands sperm are good too. My diagnosis was just anovulation with unknown cause...frustrating! Interestingly I have never had the short cycles ever in my life, until I came off the pill last year, so I don't know if its my body is taking a LONG time to adjust to normal cycles since taking the pill, or what.


----------



## beaglemom

Trina86 said:


> My HSG was good my tubes are open, my ultrasound was normal, my husbands sperm are good too. My diagnosis was just anovulation with unknown cause...frustrating! Interestingly I have never had the short cycles ever in my life, until I came off the pill last year, so I don't know if its my body is taking a LONG time to adjust to normal cycles since taking the pill, or what.

It sounds like all your test results are very promising...just need to ge your body to ovulate! I like that your doctor is willing to go higher on your dose if necessary...it is bound to work!

I think you should try to relax during your TTC break (I know, I know...you want to scream at me through your monitor). :)


----------



## Trina86

beaglemom said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG was good my tubes are open, my ultrasound was normal, my husbands sperm are good too. My diagnosis was just anovulation with unknown cause...frustrating! Interestingly I have never had the short cycles ever in my life, until I came off the pill last year, so I don't know if its my body is taking a LONG time to adjust to normal cycles since taking the pill, or what.
> 
> It sounds like all your test results are very promising...just need to ge your body to ovulate! I like that your doctor is willing to go higher on your dose if necessary...it is bound to work!
> 
> I think you should try to relax during your TTC break (I know, I know...you want to scream at me through your monitor). :)Click to expand...

Beaglemom, you are so right. I really do need to relax. I will try my best to relax and really enjoy time with my husband over the next few months. Best of luck to you this cycle! I hope you don't need to see your doc again, but if you do when would be your followup after the third clomid round?


----------



## beaglemom

Trina86 said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG was good my tubes are open, my ultrasound was normal, my husbands sperm are good too. My diagnosis was just anovulation with unknown cause...frustrating! Interestingly I have never had the short cycles ever in my life, until I came off the pill last year, so I don't know if its my body is taking a LONG time to adjust to normal cycles since taking the pill, or what.
> 
> It sounds like all your test results are very promising...just need to ge your body to ovulate! I like that your doctor is willing to go higher on your dose if necessary...it is bound to work!
> 
> I think you should try to relax during your TTC break (I know, I know...you want to scream at me through your monitor). :)Click to expand...
> 
> Beaglemom, you are so right. I really do need to relax. I will try my best to relax and really enjoy time with my husband over the next few months. Best of luck to you this cycle! I hope you don't need to see your doc again, but if you do when would be your followup after the third clomid round?Click to expand...

My appt is Jan 6. I have too many threads going, so sorry if I repeat. I asked to reschedule based on any additional tests she wants since my husband had an appt with a urologist. They got back to me & said I can do initial blood work any time. So I will do that next week. They offered a referral to a specialist but I want to see my dr first before I am referred. I wasn't sure at first how far my dr could go on my journey. Now I know, but I would feel better seeing her first to talk & also get that blood work. The referral is an hour away...so 2014 is going to be busy!

As for relaxing, some women may disagree, but after my last neg, I decided I was going to drink...not drunk, but def relax & get rid of some of my alcohol inventory...at least until I ovulate then I will stop until AF shows. Just do whatever to make yourself happy. Just think of it as your last few months of doing whatever you want before you are limited by a pregnancy & a baby.


----------



## Trina86

beaglemom said:


> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trina86 said:
> 
> 
> My HSG was good my tubes are open, my ultrasound was normal, my husbands sperm are good too. My diagnosis was just anovulation with unknown cause...frustrating! Interestingly I have never had the short cycles ever in my life, until I came off the pill last year, so I don't know if its my body is taking a LONG time to adjust to normal cycles since taking the pill, or what.
> 
> It sounds like all your test results are very promising...just need to ge your body to ovulate! I like that your doctor is willing to go higher on your dose if necessary...it is bound to work!
> 
> I think you should try to relax during your TTC break (I know, I know...you want to scream at me through your monitor). :)Click to expand...
> 
> Beaglemom, you are so right. I really do need to relax. I will try my best to relax and really enjoy time with my husband over the next few months. Best of luck to you this cycle! I hope you don't need to see your doc again, but if you do when would be your followup after the third clomid round?Click to expand...
> 
> My appt is Jan 6. I have too many threads going, so sorry if I repeat. I asked to reschedule based on any additional tests she wants since my husband had an appt with a urologist. They got back to me & said I can do initial blood work any time. So I will do that next week. They offered a referral to a specialist but I want to see my dr first before I am referred. I wasn't sure at first how far my dr could go on my journey. Now I know, but I would feel better seeing her first to talk & also get that blood work. The referral is an hour away...so 2014 is going to be busy!
> 
> As for relaxing, some women may disagree, but after my last neg, I decided I was going to drink...not drunk, but def relax & get rid of some of my alcohol inventory...at least until I ovulate then I will stop until AF shows. Just do whatever to make yourself happy. Just think of it as your last few months of doing whatever you want before you are limited by a pregnancy & a baby.Click to expand...

Hi beaglemom, I took your advice and after a several months of avoiding wine with dinner I enjoyed a few glasses of wine. It was nice although its been a while and one glass went right to my head. I'm going to work to exercise lots, try to eat healthy and you're right do things that make me happy over these next few limbo months. 
I really hope you get your Christmas BFP!


----------

